# Yay me...



## sirhc (Sep 23, 1999)




----------



## yumyjagermiester (Sep 20, 2002)

*Re: Yay me... (sirhc)*

You got an UrS4?


----------



## MFZERO (Mar 13, 2002)

*Re: Yay me... (sirhc)*

niiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiice http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## SuperGroove (Aug 20, 2000)

*Re: Yay me... (sirhc)*

and just like that...I'm instantly jealous.

I want black paint! How are those replica RS4s treating yah? They look nice Throw some clears on after you RS2 it
Paul


----------



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: Yay me... (SuperGroove)*

Congrats!
I luv my '94.
Keep a look out for seizing rear calipers, a pinion bearing falure (more common on the '92-93 but it happened to me), a blown out "michelin man" I/C hose, a dislocated turbo boost pressure metering hose, and the belt tensioner statring to whine.
Too easy to modify up to 325HP without doing much to the internals!
P.S. the brakes suck!


----------



## 4RCD3S4 (Feb 28, 2003)

*Re: Yay me... (sirhc)*

Nice! Here's mine:








Mods: 
Autosport Werks Stage 1+ software with VMAP 
H&R 29921 (V8Q) Springs 
Bilstein Sport dampers 
Clear Corners








17x8" BBS RK wheels 
255/40 17" Yokohama AVS dB tires 
Stebro midpipe-back exhaust 
ECS snub mount
20% Window Tint








And a kickin' Sound system: 
*Alpine 60x4 Head Unit 
*Alpine CD changer with MP3 
*Infinity Kappa speakers 
*JL Audio 12" Subwoofer 
*Kenwood subwoofer amp


----------



## SuperGroove (Aug 20, 2000)

*Re: Yay me... (Sepp)*

tell me more about the seizing rear calipers. I did the rear brake pad install about a month ago. INCESSANT SQUEEKING. I'm pretty sure I retracted the pistons completely. After I retracted them, the caliper slid right over the pads without any ease. I thought I would have more problems with the right rear caliper, but that's just fine and dandy.
Also, what belt tensioner whine are you talking about? My serpentine belt tensioner has a bad bearing, and the pulley has tons of play. It's squeeks as well too. Other than that...no whining....but i'm still curious.
Also...i'm leaking coolant somewhere. I started the car with coolant up to the max level mark. Got home after driving her for maybe 25 miles, and BAM! WAY BELOW Minimum.
Did I put the right amount of coolant in? 3 liters of Pentosin Red, and 3 Liters of waters, as per the instructions. What the heck is going on? It leaks spontaneously!
Sometimes with the air con on, sometimes without it being on at all. I can't find the leak anywhere. Hose from the radiator to the tank split to block...seems okay. I'm a little unsure about the hose covering the thermostat:-/
It all looks fine, and my hand feels no moisture around the hose clamps. GRRR! And the S-car list feels compelled never to answer my most dire questions


----------



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: Yay me... (SuperGroove)*

There's a good overview of the rear caliper problems at http://www.urs4.com
The carrier bolts (with the rubber booties) often sieze up on me leaving the caliper stuck in a certian position which makes the rears squek, and nukes a pad right down to the rivets.
A lot of dust on the rim is a good indicator.
Among other things I might have forgot to mention.
Like removing the top speed limiter!
160MPH!!!!!!








My tensioner actually chirps, and I have a bearing going bad somehere that's driven off the serp belt (not the P/S pump, it's new!)








50/50 is fine for coolant.
I use the VW/Audi blue..
That seems like a seroius leak....Is there a puddle under the car?, or is it internal?
I would loose fluid from a crack in the expansion tank.
Dont feel too bad,
The s-car list dosen't always answer me too!


----------



## sirhc (Sep 23, 1999)

*Re: Yay me... (Sepp)*

I should be picking her up next weekend... details to follow. I'm excitied.


----------



## 4RCD3S4 (Feb 28, 2003)

*Re: Yay me... (sirhc)*

Is that the car that was listed on ebay with the 6-speed conversion and the s6 steering wheel?


----------



## sirhc (Sep 23, 1999)

*Re: Yay me... (4RCD3S4)*

yeah... also has a few other goodies, although the engine is stock, so hopefully she hasn't been beat on too bad.


----------



## yumyjagermiester (Sep 20, 2002)

*Re: Yay me... (sirhc)*

What a great find! Congrats http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## GZero (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: Yay me... (yumyjagermiester)*

drool


----------



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: Yay me... (GZero)*

At least with the 6 speed, you won't have to worry about the dreaded pinion bearing falure quite as much.
Maybe the stock 5 speed had one go bad, and was replaced by the 6.
That's what happened to me!


----------



## sirhc (Sep 23, 1999)

*Re: Yay me... (Sepp)*

... looks like that was the case, so the PO had the 6 spd. installed just last year.
Anyhow, finally brought her home today, I love it! It was the best eight hour drive I've ever done.







I was going to try to wait a bit, but it looks like I'll be chip shopping this week. Hopefully that will hold me over for a year or two till I go the rs2 route.


----------



## SuperGroove (Aug 20, 2000)

*Re: Yay me... (sirhc)*

Chris,
other than me just realizing that sirhc is Chris backwards, who did you buy the car from? Some tasteful mods I especially like the Sport wheel, and the OEM-look 6 speed shift knob. Looks like you purchased a 92 judging by the air conditioning condenser.
Looks great, but you're low on coolant


----------



## TresserGirl (Nov 18, 2002)

*Re: Yay me... (sirhc)*

Congrats. Obviously well worth the effort..Once again I am jealous...


----------



## sirhc (Sep 23, 1999)

*Re: Yay me... (SuperGroove)*

Yep, she's a 92'... bought her from a guy named Ron up in Tennessee. It was one of the few slightly modded cars I found that directly coincided with my idea of what a modded S4 should be like. It's got a full service history, and between the suspension, tranny, labor & maintenance, there are over $10,000 in receipts in the last two years alone. That, and the shift knob even lights up at night.








btw, the coolant is good, thats an older picture from before I bought the car.










_Modified by sirhc at 9:08 AM 7-20-2003_


----------



## sirhc (Sep 23, 1999)

*Re: Yay me... (TresserGirl)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TresserGirl* »_Congrats. Obviously well worth the effort..Once again I am jealous...









Oh stop it, come and get my 5ktq.


----------



## microman (Dec 20, 2000)

*Re: Yay me... (sirhc)*

Nice car...







you jerk!!! Why dont you just send your 5ktq to chad, so that he can get rid of the "non-moving" one in his driveway


----------



## jerk (Aug 28, 2000)

*Re: Yay me... (microman)*


_Quote, originally posted by *microman* »_Nice car...







you jerk!!! Why dont you just send your 5ktq to chad, so that he can get rid of the "non-moving" one in his driveway









It moves! You just have to disengage the e-brake and push the clutch in.







I still need to sort out my chip problem.


----------



## TresserGirl (Nov 18, 2002)

*Re: Yay me... (sirhc)*

I need too.. the four rings keep getting talked out of in this household...


----------



## Crispyfritter (Nov 21, 2001)

*Re: Yay me... (TresserGirl)*

Chris,
Very nice car. Enjoy that 20V motor. I know I am!
Paul. You're trying to sell me a car that eats coolant?







BTW, if you want to work something, email me back or something. DOn't leave me hanging!!!!!
Chris


----------



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: Yay me... (200HP4dr)*

Get the samco hoses put on the car BEFORE you chip it.
The stockers blow off/split due to the increased boost.
The samcos are a bitzch to put on, but can handle the extra PSI.
There was just a conversation regarding chips on the s-car list a few days back.


----------



## SuperGroove (Aug 20, 2000)

*Re: Yay me... (Sepp)*

good luck trying to find some Samco's for a reasonable price


----------



## sirhc (Sep 23, 1999)

*Re: Yay me... (SuperGroove)*

I saw that conversation, as well as one about a possible group buy for the samcos. I can't believe how expensive they are! Definately on the menu though, just have to start saving some pennies.


----------



## StormChaser (Jan 3, 2000)

*Re: Yay me... (sirhc)*

Chris, you wanna sell it?







Nice find....


----------



## sirhc (Sep 23, 1999)

*Re: Yay me... (duandcc)*

I dunno, I'm thinking I'll be hanging on to her for quite a while. I'm in love!


----------



## SuperGroove (Aug 20, 2000)

*Re: Yay me... (sirhc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sirhc* »_I dunno, I'm thinking I'll be hanging on to her for quite a while. I'm in love!









With prices of aftermarket parts as high as they are....I don't think I can afford to hang on to mine.
I think Chris should still buy my car...at least it'd be going to a good home.
Then I could go and buy SeattleGLI's 944S


----------



## sirhc (Sep 23, 1999)

*Re: Yay me... (SuperGroove)*

You don't want a 944S, I promise. I told myself that if I didn't find a nice urs4 that I liked, I would buy a 951... I'm glad I found one. I'll only be able to have one car for the next year or two, and I really don't want a psudo racecar as my daily driver. Besides, just a chip in your car will give you a bunch more power than any normally aspirated 944, 8 or 16 valve. I would have cost me about the same amount to buy a nice 951, for a car that was at least 5 years older... and 951 performance parts aren't much cheaper than urs4 stuff. I guess it all depends what you want, but I'm tired of compromising. I'll just wait till I get back home and build one of these as a weekend toy.
















After driving a car like a urs4 everyday, I promise a 944 would get old driving to work _every_ day. 











_Modified by sirhc at 6:18 PM 7-21-2003_


----------



## SuperGroove (Aug 20, 2000)

*Re: Yay me... (sirhc)*

SeattleGLI is selling his car For $1200. It needs a new engine.
mmm...Chevrolet DZ302...







Forget the 16V powerplants, and the yucky turbocharged powerplants

But seriously...my car needs a lot of work, and 200HP4DR now knows how much work it needs I wish I would've just purchased that 87 951. It was the most memorable test drive of my life.


----------



## sirhc (Sep 23, 1999)

*Re: Yay me... (SuperGroove)*

Sounds like quite the project to have as a daily driver.















Anyhow, go buy a 951 already... you've been bitching about not having one ever since you got your s4.


----------



## SuperGroove (Aug 20, 2000)

*Re: Yay me... (sirhc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sirhc* »_Sounds like quite the project to have as a daily driver.















Anyhow, go buy a 951 already... you've been bitching about not having one ever since you got your s4.









It's my nature...i'm compulsively incontent. But you're right...if I were to get a 951, I wouldn't be happy with it either. It's not like the 944LT1/944DZ302/951 would be my daily driver. I'm working on getting an S-10 ZR2 Very slowly. Even then...the ZR2 fund is at the same time, the repair the UrS4 fund.
You know what's fantastic about the UrS4? On a cold, sunny, winter day, driving at 85mph, in 5th gear, with the music blaring, all the windows down, and the seat heaters set on 5. There isn't a better feeling for me than that...and it's even more fun when you're having fun with a stock WRX right behind you that can't quite seem to pass as well as you from 55-80mph. This is just about the most awesome cruiser car ever.
For the price of entry of an UrS4...there isn't a better car. I truly believe that. This isn't me being an Audi snob, this is me being realistic. I didn't even think about owning the UrS4, until I found it in the paper. I was really wanting the 951...then the Coupe Quattro. I constantly searched the papers for an UrQuattro when I couldn't afford the 951. Believe it or not, there were a lot of cheap UrQs when I was looking for a car.
By chance did I consider the S4.
This is how spoiled/incontent that I am.
Gah, i am a sick, sick man.


----------



## Crispyfritter (Nov 21, 2001)

*Re: Yay me... (SuperGroove)*

Do you mean Discontent, or incontinent?








Chris


----------



## SuperGroove (Aug 20, 2000)

*Re: Yay me... (200HP4dr)*

i'll choose the discontent.

Man...and i've been writing incontent in place of discontent for so long...this sucks.


----------



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: Yay me... (SuperGroove)*

If you do crank up the boost without the samcos, you'll be sorry the first time you try to race a mousetang.
Vroom Vroom whaaaaaaaa-POP! WOOOOSSSSHHHHHHHHH (bad woosh by the way)
The I/C needs to be beefed up a bit before you become a heavy hitter by the way.
BTDT!


----------



## SuperGroove (Aug 20, 2000)

*Re: Yay me... (Sepp)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Sepp* »_If you do crank up the boost without the samcos, you'll be sorry the first time you try to race a mousetang.
Vroom Vroom whaaaaaaaa-POP! WOOOOSSSSHHHHHHHHH (bad woosh by the way)
The I/C needs to be beefed up a bit before you become a heavy hitter by the way.

don't forget the cloud of oil that catches the opponents eyes
And while the I/C is fairly beefy for a stock unit...man is this car a dog at high temperatures. Heat Soak = the suck.
BTDT!


----------

